# Looking for small video camera recommendation



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been using Mini dv cameras (on my third one now) for the last 10 years in my travels but the the cameras are delicate and the mechanisms eventually wears out or breaks down, and it's harder to find tapes. What would be a good replacement?
I get around by helicopter and transport planes and like to film the action of boarding (holding small backpack in one hand and camera in the other) and the trip itself through the windows, also somewhat discreetly getting footage of the crew and passengers. As well as the camera, I stick a 5th gen iPod shuffle to my vest and "shoot" with that as well.
I was looking at the GoPros but thinking maybe that's more for the sports adventurers..
What would you recommend?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi JM,

I'd recommend 1 of the small camcorders. Hard drive or flash card based. Panasonic and Canon are solid. They can be very small depending on how small or big you want to go.

Here is 1 example:

PANASONIC HCV270K CAMCORDER 50X OIS 2.7" HCV270K

or:

Results for - Future Shop

My buddy has an older smaller Panasonic and I'm astounded at the quality for such a small camcorder. It's not perfect, but for the size, it's great. The higher end camcorders handle low light better, as well has having further zoom etc.. It's also small enough to fit in a hip pack while he's in the bush.

The huge trouble/issue with action cams like the GoPro is the wide angle lens. It produces a fish eye view which can be corrected post production, but even if it's flattened, things appear much further away than they are. Given what you're doing, I would void the action cams personally. Although, if you don't mind the distance and fish eye, there are plenty of mounting options for action cams.

Also, the included batteries with the camcorders are short in time so I bought a 6 hour battery. Not cheap, but well worth it. Again, depends on how long you're filming and how accessible charging is for you.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

I called up a local photography store and he recommended the Canon Vixia HF R52. Between that one and the Sonys and Panasonics, it gives me a good idea on choices. 
Thanks, especially for the GoPro information...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

The lens can be changed in a GoPro to normal or telephoto. 

For me, the main selling feature has to be the ecosystem. The variety of straps, clamps and other attachments make this thing very versatile. They've even got something for our four legged friends:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wqNX7_4vAE


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

*GoPro..*

OK, another good insight..
I was in Thule AFB Greenland at the American exchange store and they had a good selection of GoPro plus accessories, at US prices. Still quite a bit of money. It was tempting, seeing as my camera was failing, but didn't know enough about all the different models, and whether I should spend that much on what might be the wrong camera for me. It needs to be small & robust, stabilizing feature and night scene capable..
I'll check them out a bit more then..
Thanks


----------

